# Seekarte ein scannen ?



## Klausi (9. Mai 2002)

Ich habe mich endlich überwunden und mir das Programm von Fugawi zugelegt. Ich hoffe es  kommt in den nächsten Tagen. Nun meine Frage: ich habe von unseren Gebiet in Norwegen eine Seekarte (Papier),da ich aber nur einen ganz normalen Scanner habe wollte ich Frage wie ich das machen kann um die ganze Karte irgendwie in das Programm zu bekommen. Ich glaube das macht sich besser, denn dann kann ich jedes Boot von unserer Gruppe eine Seekarte mitgeben. Muß ich die Karte jetzt irgenwo einschicken oder wie soll ich das machen?
Schickt bald Eure Antworten denn in 28 Tagen ist es endlich soweit.


Petri Heil

Klausi


----------



## Klausi (11. Mai 2002)

Jungs,was ist los. Ich habe heute mein Fugawi bekommen und weiß immer noch nicht, wie ich meine Große  Seekarte von meinem Gebiet in Norwegen, in mein Programm rein bekomme. Muß ich die Karte irgendwo hinschicken (Scannservice) um die Karte scannen zu lassen, und anschließend brennen lassen ,oder was muß ich tun.
Gebt mir bitte Tip`s.

Petri Heil

Klausi


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (11. Mai 2002)

Moin Klausi,
ich würde dafür kein Geld ausgeben.
Falte die Karte immer auf DIN A4 und Scann Sie mit 600dpi ein, daß machst Du mit jedem Kartenausschnitt. Dann per Grafikprogramm wieder zusammenfügen und gut ist. Oder die einzelnen Ausschnitte so lassen und ausdrucken.

Ups :q Da lag ich wohl daneben


----------



## Klausi2000 (11. Mai 2002)

Ich hab mir mal die Demosoftware von denen geladen und installiert, da ich nicht wursste, was für ein Format die haben wollen ... und richtig, die haben eigene - exotische - Formate....

Ich denke, da wirst du mit selbst eingescannten Karten kein Glück haben ... 

Aber, ich hatte letztes Jahr in Egersund ein Echolot mit GPS dabei (geliehen bei Ofenloch) ich glaub von Eagle - bin mir aber nicht sicher - dass hatte die Küstenlinien von ganz allein auf dem Dislay ... keine Ahnung, ob die dies vorher eingespielt haben oder ob sich das GPS dies allein geholt hat ... vielleicht hast du da ja Glück ...

Ich jedenfalls hab die Fugawi-Software wieder deinstalliert, da ich damit nix anfangen kann ... aber vielleicht habe wir hier ja noch ein paar Cracks ... was ist mit Seehund, der kann bestimmt ein paar Tipps in Bezug auf GPS-Software geben ... mail ihn doch mal an ... 

Klausi


----------



## fjordfisher (13. Mai 2002)

Hi Klausi,

habe mir im Winter ebenfalls Fugawi gekauft und - das wirst du jetzt nicht gerne hören - wieder verkauft. 

Der Reihe nach. Zunächst habe ich mich auch für Systeme interessiert, die mit digitalen Karten arbeiten. Das habe ich aber aus Kostengründen wieder verworfen. Die Teile sind verdammt teuer. 

Irgendwann habe ich mich dann auch für Fugawi entschieden. In einem Copyshop in Münster habe ich dann den entsprechenden Ausschnitt meiner Seekarte (Nr. 41) einscannen lassen. Alle möglichen Auflösungen sind möglich.

Dann muß die Karte noch kalibriert werden. Hier fing dann das Drama an. Schon am heimischen PC stellte ich fest, daß die Genauigkeit sehr zu wünschen übrig läßt. Wie habe ich das festgestellt. Ich bin einfach mit dem Mauszeiger über die Schnittpunkte von Längen- und Breitengraden gefahren und siehe da, innerhalb des von mir gescannten Kartenausschnitts gabe es schon deutliche Verwerfungen. Ich vermute, daß hier mehrere Hundert Meter Abweichungen drinsteckten. 

Also habe ich die Software über ebay wieder verbimmelt. 

Aber was nun. Wieder war ich bei Systemen mit digitalen Karten - aber dafür soviel Geld ausgeben ???

Glück im Unglück. Ein Bekannter hat sich bereit erklärt, mir seine Software MaxSea und den dazugehörigen Hardwaredongel zu überlassen. Damit bin ich im April in Norwegen super zurecht gekommen. Ein altes Notebook an Bord verbunden mit meinem Magellan 320 hat ein Metergenaues navigieren möglich gemacht. Selbst im Nebel sind wir gefahren und es stimmte alles perfekt. 

Leider mußte ich das Teil aber wieder zurückgeben und stehe beim nächsten Trip wieder ohne da. 

Ich werde den Markt weiter beobachten und schauen, ob sich was tut. Im Frühjahr 2003 fahre ich auf jeden Fall zur Boot in Düsseldorf; da gibt es jede Menge Infos.

Gehe mit deiner Seekarte in einen guten Copyshop. Die haben einen Scanner und brennen dir das Ergebnis auf eine CD. Und dann mußt du probieren. .......

Wenn du weitere Infos benötigst, schicke mir ein mail - vielleicht können wir ja auch mal telefonieren.

fjordfisher


----------



## Klausi (14. Mai 2002)

Das ist ja Mist, wenn das nicht richtig funktioniert. Da bezahlt man ein haufen Kohle, und dann dies. Na ich muß erstmal sehen wie das überhaupt alles funktioniert. Ich hatte, hier in Berlin zu einen Kopieshop schon verbindung aufgenommen, aber die können diese größe nicht scannen, muß eben weiter suchen. Danke aber für die Hinweise.

Petri Heil

Klausi


----------



## ralle (14. Mai 2002)

Ich habe einen einfachen Agfa Snap Scanner mit dem ich mir schon die größten Seekarten abgescannt habe.
Man braucht doch eh nicht alles von der Karte ,ich suche mir immer die besten Ecken und Kanten aus scanne sie ab und bearbeite die Scanns mit einem guten Bild+Grafikprog. so das man alles gut erkennen kann,sich einige Orientierungspunkte markiert und habe damit die besten Angelstellen zum Ausdrucken oder brennen auf dem Compi.


----------



## Seehund (14. Mai 2002)

Habe mir jetzt die elktronischen Seekarten von Transas Navi-Pro zugelegt.
Rufe das ganze vom Notbook in verbindung mit DGPS auf. Einfach suuuper. Kann selber in die Karte reinschreiben und löschen. Der Bildschirm ist so positioniert, daß ich auch bei Sonnenschein noch alles sehen kann. Auch eine entsprechende Dämmerungseinstellung und Nachteinstellung kann gewählt werden.

Zur Zeit übe ich noch fleißig, das die Nutzungsmöglichkeiten doch gewaltig sind. 

Das Programm ist super, hat nur einen Haken, es ist nicht so ganz billig


----------



## Orka (14. Mai 2002)

@ Seehund
Wo sind diese Karten erhältlich?


----------



## Klausi (15. Mai 2002)

Ich habe heute ein richtig gutes Angebot bekommen von einer Firma aus Hamburg. Der Scannt mir meine Seekarte von Norge und ich brauche nur den Versand bezahlen. Die Karte ist zwar dann nicht in Farbe sondern Grauton ,aber das ist doch egal. Ich kann wenigstens damit arbeiten. Ich finde das nicht schlecht.

Petri Heil

Klausi


----------



## Seehund (17. Mai 2002)

Hallo Orka,

schau mal hier 
Kostenlose Demoversion anfordern und schauen.

Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven


----------



## Klausi (17. Mai 2002)

Danke @Seehund für den Tip.

Petri Heil 

Klausi


----------



## Bellyboatangler (17. Mai 2002)

Digitale Seekarten könnt ihr hier  kaufen und das zugehörige GPS- Shareware Programm bzw. Vollversion für eigene Karten könnt ihr hier  runterladen. Die Shareware Version kann folgende Dinge:
·100	Waypoints
·4      Routes + Active Route(00), each of 10 waypoints
·500	Trackpoints
.10	Track Summary entries
·2	Data Set windows (+ 2 Map windows)
·2000x2000	pixel Map windows
.2	Map Annotations

Für kleine Kartenausschnitte vollkommen ausreichend. Ansonsten kann man sich die Vollversion für 40$ kaufen!
Funktioniert mit sämtlichen Garmin- und Maggelangeräten!


----------



## Klausi (21. Mai 2002)

Ich fahre nach Maneset,liegt bei Kolvereid.Große Papierkarte habe ich jetzt aber schon.
Danke @ AndreasBln.

Petri Heil

Klausi


----------

